# my mistake turned out well



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

glued the napkin and green layer on the wrong side of the card base so cut them apart and then punched the holes and tied the pieces together to make this card..kind of like it..little different


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice, blue jay pic is pretty!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

It looks lovely,


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Very pretty.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like it too. :sm02:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anything with Dogwoods are OK with me! ????????????????????


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicely done. :sm24:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

BARBIE-s said:


> Nice, blue jay pic is pretty!


Titmouse, I think. Card is sweet.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> glued the napkin and green layer on the wrong side of the card base so cut them apart and then punched the holes and tied the pieces together to make this card..kind of like it..little different


It turned out very well. Beautiful.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I really like that ????


----------



## Komitt (Oct 29, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's maddening when that happens but you fixed it and made it into a beautiful card Sue.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> It's maddening when that happens but you fixed it and made it into a beautiful card Sue.


funny how we learn to "fudge it"


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> glued the napkin and green layer on the wrong side of the card base so cut them apart and then punched the holes and tied the pieces together to make this card..kind of like it..little different


Always remember when it is your creation...there is not wrong side. Beautiful work :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

So lovely! You are very talented.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I love this card, Sue! Would never have known it was an 'oops' if you hadn't confessed! :sm01:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> I love this card, Sue! Would never have known it was an 'oops' if you hadn't confessed! :sm01:


Thanks ..funny isnt it how we always feel we need to point out our mistakes..glad this one worked out ok


----------

